
Show HN: The most popular emojis on Facebook. Right now. In real time - hnrc
http://emojibook.plan3labs.se
======
mavenave
I'm curious how you analyze all the posts for emojis?

~~~
iamtew
I too would like to know where this data is coming from.

Peoples wall posts, messenger, other things?

------
nautical
If you see the api the occurrence count is very low ( if it means the total
count as the name suggests ) . So not pretty sure of the data ! ..

